# Destro al Monaco per 15 milioni. Ci siamo.



## admin (23 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, Mattia Destro è ad un passo dal Monaco. Walter Sabatini, DS della Roma, è nel principato per cedere l'attaccante in cambio di 15 milioni di euro. 

Destro, dunque, lascia la Roma ed il Milan (dove era in prestito) e si accasa nella Ligue 1.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2015)

Capolavoro spaventoso di Sabatini.

Tra un anno, se non prima, tornerà in Italia in prestito in qualche neopromossa.


----------



## S T B (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Capolavoro spaventoso di Sabatini.
> 
> Tra un anno, se non prima, tornerà in Italia in prestito in qualche neopromossa.



se era nostro Galliani lo avrebbe dato in prestito secco alla Juventus


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2015)

Noi l'avremmo regalato, poco ma sicuro! E tutti a dire "Eeeh, ma chi te lo paga Destro?!"


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, Mattia Destro è ad un passo dal Monaco. Walter Sabatini, DS della Roma, è nel principato per cedere l'attaccante in cambio di 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> Destro, dunque, lascia la Roma ed il Milan (dove era in prestito) e si accasa nella Ligue 1.



Sabatini è in trattativa per ricevere 45 milioni tra Destro,Gervinho e Doumbia


----------



## Love (23 Giugno 2015)

solo noi non sappiamo vendere...mah...


----------



## diavolo (23 Giugno 2015)

Noi abbiamo il condom


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

Roba da pazzi, Sabatini riuscirebbe a vendere anche Zaccardo. Pacco clamoroso per il Monaco


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sabatini è in trattativa per ricevere 45 milioni tra Destro,Gervinho e Doumbia



Poi penso alle storie tirate avanti per anni per dare via Robinho a ZERO!!


----------



## juventino (23 Giugno 2015)

Ma cosa si fumano a Montecarlo? 15 milioni per questp super cesso sono regalati.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sabatini è in trattativa per ricevere 45 milioni tra Destro,Gervinho e Doumbia



   veramente incredibile l'ultimo da sistemare è doumbia in Cina speriamo bene


----------



## Hammer (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, Mattia Destro è ad un passo dal Monaco. Walter Sabatini, DS della Roma, è nel principato per cedere l'attaccante in cambio di 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> Destro, dunque, lascia la Roma ed il Milan (dove era in prestito) e si accasa nella Ligue 1.



Se riesce, Sabatini si conferma ancora una volta maestro assoluto delle cessioni (specie di cessi)


----------



## Sanchez (23 Giugno 2015)

Sabatini probabilmente piazzerebbe Bonera al Trabzonspor per 7 mln + bonus


----------



## Aldo (23 Giugno 2015)

Solo 15 Milioni. Sabatini so che puoi fare di più


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, Mattia Destro è ad un passo dal Monaco. Walter Sabatini, DS della Roma, è nel principato per cedere l'attaccante in cambio di 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> Destro, dunque, lascia la Roma ed il Milan (dove era in prestito) e si accasa nella Ligue 1.



Au revoir,Bambi!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Solo 15 Milioni. Sabatini so che puoi fare di più



Altri 500.000 euro li abbiamo presi dal Milan per il prestito, più l'ingaggio risparmiato in quei mesi diciamo che a 15 possiamo chiudere e c'è andata di lusso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sabatini è in trattativa per ricevere 45 milioni tra Destro,Gervinho e Doumbia



Fai 60 e aggiungici Bertolacci


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sabatini è in trattativa per ricevere 45 milioni tra Destro,Gervinho e Doumbia



Pazzesco, PAZZESCO


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Capolavoro spaventoso di Sabatini.
> 
> Tra un anno, se non prima, tornerà in Italia in prestito in qualche neopromossa.



Sono TUTTI bravissimi a vendere i giocatorini tranne noi.


----------



## Mou (24 Giugno 2015)

Tanto di cappello per Sabatini se fra Doumbia, Destro, Gervinho e Bertolacci riesce a incassare 60 (sessanta!) milioni


----------



## TheZio (24 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sabatini è in trattativa per ricevere 45 milioni tra Destro,Gervinho e Doumbia



Sabatini ti vende Bonera, Muntari ed Essien al Real Madrid per 190 mln.


----------



## vota DC (24 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma cosa si fumano a Montecarlo? 15 milioni per questp super cesso sono regalati.



Più del doppio di Paloschi, i livelli siamo lì, anzi Paloschi con compagni scarsi e senza gioco segna di più.


----------



## Renegade (24 Giugno 2015)

60 mln da Destro, Doumbia, Gervinho e Bertolacci.
20 mln per Nainggolan e Ibarbo
15 mln per la metà di Bertolacci e Iago Falque
Restanti: 25 mln.

Insomma... [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] mi spiegheresti la folle scelta di riscattare/tenere ancora Ibarbo e non Astori? Quest'ultimo non sarà Beckenbauer ma è una discreta riserva. Ibarbo è proprio un calciatore inguardabile, da squadra di basso livello.


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

Spero possa fare bene, ha già dimostrato che, in una squadra che CREA gioco, la butta dentro.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 60 mln da Destro, Doumbia, Gervinho e Bertolacci.
> 20 mln per Nainggolan e Ibarbo
> 15 mln per la metà di Bertolacci e Iago Falque
> Restanti: 25 mln.
> ...



Per me hanno fatto bene, Astori sarà almeno 3 spanne sotto Bonera mentre Ibarbo anche se ha il tiro sbilenco almeno si muove.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Nicolò Schira della Gazzetta dello Sport, Mattia Destro è ad un passo dal Monaco. Walter Sabatini, DS della Roma, è nel principato per cedere l'attaccante in cambio di 15 milioni di euro.
> 
> Destro, dunque, lascia la Roma ed il Milan (dove era in prestito) e si accasa nella Ligue 1.


Ciao campione.

Ti ricorderemo per la storica citofonata dell'antennista









vota DC ha scritto:


> Più del doppio di Paloschi, i livelli siamo lì, anzi Paloschi con compagni scarsi e senza gioco segna di più.


vero


----------



## Renegade (24 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me hanno fatto bene, Astori sarà almeno 3 spanne sotto Bonera mentre Ibarbo anche se ha il tiro sbilenco almeno si muove.



In Ibarbo vedo un Gervinho ancor più scarso e meno esplosivo, quindi un Biabiany. La sua presenza poi blocca possibili arrivi di qualità sugli esterni.

Al momento comunque il loro pachetto centrali è: 

Manolas, Castan, Romagnoli, Yanga. Se schierano la coppia Manolas-Romagnoli la vedo dura per tutti. Il greco è stato il miglior centrale dell'ultimo campionato e Romagnoli è sicuramente la stella della difesa dell'Italia che verrà.

Il pacchetto centrocampisti è buonissimo: Pjanic, Strootman, DDR, Nainggolan, Bertolacci, Paredes, Ucan. Ma oltre Bertolacci son convinto cedano Pjanic e si indeboliscano. 

E' sugli esterni che sono messi male: Ljajic, Iago Falque, Iturbe, Ibarbo. Nessuna certezza tra questi 4. 

Gli attaccanti centrali fanno tutti schifo dunque fa bene a vendere Destro. Quest'operazione col Monaco è comunque molto buona. Sabatini sa vendere benissimo. Pare voglia far rientrare pure Kurzawa nell'affare. Comunque visto che arriverà una punta di peso e che Totti non sarà panchinato, contando pure che Garcia ha parlato di coppia perfetta DDR-Nainggolan, credo virerà tutto nel 4-2-3-1 con i due mediani, Totti TRQ, la punta e Pjanic ceduto.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> In Ibarbo vedo un Gervinho ancor più scarso e meno esplosivo, quindi un Biabiany. La sua presenza poi blocca possibili arrivi di qualità sugli esterni.
> 
> Al momento comunque il loro pachetto centrali è:
> 
> ...



Io non penso che ormai siano costretti a cedere ancora, hanno fatto 60 mln da questi, leviamoci i 20 da Nainggolan e gli 8 di Bertolacci, comunque ne rimangono tanti ancora.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2015)

Elshaarawy ha scritto:


> Spero possa fare bene, ha già dimostrato che, in una squadra che CREA gioco, la butta dentro.



rendiamoci conto che a montecarlo vanno in giro ancora con BerbaRotfl. 
secondo me può far bene.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (24 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 60 mln da Destro, Doumbia, Gervinho e Bertolacci.
> 20 mln per Nainggolan e Ibarbo
> 15 mln per la metà di Bertolacci e Iago Falque
> Restanti: 25 mln.
> ...



Te la spiego subito, uno dei 2 dovevamo tenerlo per forza per caricare sopra al prestito una parte del cartellino di radja,si è scelto ibarbo e non Astori semplicemente perché abbiamo 4 centrali, e Astori sarebbe stato inutile mentre anche solo per numero sugli esterni siamo carenti e ibarbo qualche partita la può giocare e l'anno prossimo non lo riscattiamo

Edit .con Astori il giochetto dei 6 mln per il prestito non si poteva fare visto che la Roma aveva il diritto di riscatto a 5 mln sarebbe stato complicato spiegare perché lo voleva in prestito un altro anno a 6 quando poteva averlo a titolo definitivo a 5


----------



## TheZio (24 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> In Ibarbo vedo un Gervinho ancor più scarso e meno esplosivo, quindi un Biabiany. La sua presenza poi blocca possibili arrivi di qualità sugli esterni.
> 
> Al momento comunque il loro pachetto centrali è:
> 
> ...



Romagnoli-Manolas Coppia da 

Pjanic lo voglio! Sarebbe molto meglio di Kodogbia e Witsel!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2015)

*Pedulla: Il Monaco ha dato l'ultimatum vuole una risposta entro domani sera,il Monaco offre 12 milioni la Roma scende a 14 milioni, sul giocatore c'è anche la Fiorentina ma solo in prestito.*


----------



## Aldo (25 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedulla: Il Monaco ha dato l'ultimatum vuole una risposta entro domani sera,il Monaco offre 12 milioni la Roma scende a 14 milioni, sul giocatore c'è anche la Fiorentina ma solo in prestito.*



Voglio 18 milioni da Destro, non lo dare per 12 lo teniamo noi


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Voglio 18 milioni da Destro, non lo dare per 12 lo teniamo noi



Scusa ma in base a quale criterio destro che non sa fare niente vale quanto mandzukic (che tra l'altro mi piace 0)? Bisogna venderlo oltre a essere scarso crea anche problemi nello spogliatoio, se vogliamo prendere una punta decente ci dobbiamo liberare degli ingaggi e dei cartellini di questi giocatorini


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2015)

15 milioni è un furto pazzesco da parte della roma..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Romagnoli-Manolas Coppia da
> 
> Pjanic lo voglio! Sarebbe molto meglio di Kodogbia e Witsel!



spettacolare coppia, la migliore considerando pure la prospettiva, pjanic lo amo...


----------



## TheZio (26 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> spettacolare coppia, la migliore considerando pure la prospettiva, pjanic lo amo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Romagnoli-Manolas Coppia da
> 
> Pjanic lo voglio! Sarebbe molto meglio di Kodogbia e Witsel!



Pjanic ha qualità, ma quest'anno è stato penoso, è troppo discontinuo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pjanic ha qualità, ma quest'anno è stato penoso, è troppo discontinuo.



tutta la roma è stato penosa, pjanic è un gran bel giocatore..


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pjanic ha qualità, ma quest'anno è stato penoso, è troppo discontinuo.



Meglio un Pjanic discontinuo ai massimi livelli che un De Jong continuo tutto l'anno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Meglio un Pjanic discontinuo ai massimi livelli che un De Jong continuo tutto l'anno



quotone


----------



## Aldo (28 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Scusa ma in base a quale criterio destro che non sa fare niente vale quanto mandzukic (che tra l'altro mi piace 0)? Bisogna venderlo oltre a essere scarso crea anche problemi nello spogliatoio, se vogliamo prendere una punta decente ci dobbiamo liberare degli ingaggi e dei cartellini di questi giocatorini



Tu non la devi vedere dal nostro punto di vista, ma da quello del Monaco. Che attaccanti può prendere con 20 milioni più forte di Destro? non mi viene in mente nessuno, se ce ne stavano Sabatini era già su di lui. Quindi Destro vale 18 milioni, se lo vogliono. Per me può anche rimanere alla Roma, attaccanti che possono arrivare ad un prezzo accessibile non sono molti. Dzeko è molto simile a Destro ma più vecchio è con un'ingaggio superiore, Bacca è leggermente meglio ma carissimo, Lukaku ancora più caro ma almeno è giovane, l'unico attaccante che può venire ad un prezzo umano migliore di Destro è Jovetic. Se Jovetic lo prende la Juve è finita. Ma Sabatini in attacco ci farà la sorpresa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tu non la devi vedere dal nostro punto di vista, ma da quello del Monaco. Che attaccanti può prendere con 20 milioni più forte di Destro? non mi viene in mente nessuno, se ce ne stavano Sabatini era già su di lui. Quindi Destro vale 18 milioni, se lo vogliono. Per me può anche rimanere alla Roma, attaccanti che possono arrivare ad un prezzo accessibile non sono molti. Dzeko è molto simile a Destro ma più vecchio è con un'ingaggio superiore, Bacca è leggermente meglio ma carissimo, Lukaku ancora più caro ma almeno è giovane, l'unico attaccante che può venire ad un prezzo umano migliore di Destro è Jovetic. Se Jovetic lo prende la Juve è finita. Ma Sabatini in attacco ci farà la sorpresa.



La pensiamo diversamente perché abbiamo una diversa valutazione della forza di destro ,per me vale meno di matri pazzini Gilardino e così via, dzeko vale 10 destro


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2015)

E' sicuramente un bel colpo per la roma. Però non penso che al Monaco farà male, anche perchè contro le difese italiane con la maglia della Roma è sempre andato in doppia cifra, pensate con quelle francesi.


----------



## Torros (28 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' sicuramente un bel colpo per la roma. Però non penso che al Monaco farà male, anche perchè contro le difese italiane con la maglia della Roma è sempre andato in doppia cifra, pensate con quelle francesi.



in Francia c'è la media gol più bassa tra tutti i 5 campionati europei, se hanno fatto fatica Falcao e Cavani figurati Destro. 
Tatticamente il calcio francese è uguale a quello italiano, ma è molto più fisico, non è un caso che alcuni dei mediani e centrali migliori vengano da li...


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> in Francia c'è la media gol più bassa tra tutti i 5 campionati europei, se hanno fatto fatica Falcao e Cavani figurati Destro.
> Tatticamente il calcio francese è uguale a quello italiano, ma è molto più fisico, non è un caso che alcuni dei mediani e centrali migliori vengano da li...


Cavani gioca in un ruolo non suo senza Ibra segnerebbe molto di più. Falcao in Francia non è arrivato nemmeno a 20 presenze in campionato, quindi è anche ovvio che non ha segnato molto.


----------



## Torros (29 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cavani gioca in un ruolo non suo senza Ibra segnerebbe molto di più. Falcao in Francia non è arrivato nemmeno a 20 presenze in campionato, quindi è anche ovvio che non ha segnato molto.



Falcao in Francia faceva fatica a segnare fin dall'inizio e Cavani fa l'ala solo sulla carta, perché nei fatti la maggior parte dei gol che ha segnato sono dentro l'area, da centravanti vero..


----------

